# a restocking day



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

all Gesshin Toishi BACK IN STOCK (including the 600, 1200, 5000, and 6000)
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin-1/gesshin-toishi.html

our hand forged fish tweezers are all BACK IN STOCK
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=hand+forged+fish+tweezers

and same goes for our benriner mandolines and king combo stones
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/other-items/benriner.html
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...medium-stones/king-1000-6000-combo-stone.html


----------



## mzer (May 29, 2013)

Those tweezers are beautiful, but I have to ask whether you find a functional difference with them as well. They ain't exactly cheap, and if there is a big difference, I am interested.


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

there should be a few people on here who have used them and might be able to chime in... i'd rather let them speak as to how the tweezers work if thats ok. If no one speaks up, i'll take some time and write up a bit about them. But suffice it to say, there is a difference.


----------



## mzer (May 29, 2013)

Sure. I hope they do.

No offense meant by the question. I am sure I am not the first to ask it given the price.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 29, 2013)

I was ogling those as well !!!


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

mzer said:


> Sure. I hope they do.
> 
> No offense meant by the question. I am sure I am not the first to ask it given the price.



no offense was taken.... i just prefer, if possible, to let things speak for themselves instead of interjecting with my absurdly biased preferences


----------



## schanop (May 29, 2013)

But but, your preference is what makes your store great, Jon.

Take following with a gain of salt. I have a pair of fish tweezers made by Mitsuru Kurata got them through rakuten. And if I understand correctly, they are very similar in design to ones Jon sells.

The model I have has quite a thin, but wide tip, which makes them really good for many small fishes that I usally deal with: aji, saba, sayori etc. They pick out the bones quite cleanly, easily, and effortlessly.


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

and thats why i only carry things i like


----------



## mhlee (May 29, 2013)

schanop said:


> But but, your preference is what makes your store great, Jon.
> 
> Take following with a gain of salt. I have a pair of fish tweezers made by Mitsuru Kurata got them through rakuten. And if I understand correctly, they are very similar in design to ones Jon sells.
> 
> The model I have has quite a thin, but wide tip, which makes them really good for many small fishes that I usally deal with: aji, saba, sayori etc. They pick out the bones quite cleanly, easily, and effortlessly.



The ones Jon sells aren't that thin at the tip. Mine isn't. The width also varies depending on the model. 

But, I haven't found a fish worthy of using my tweezers on . . . yet.  Actually, I haven't cut any whole fish recently, but, when I do, I'll post a review.


----------



## unkajonet (May 29, 2013)

Ok, I'll officially vote...I have two different ones from you Jon. Which one for which fish?


----------



## schanop (May 29, 2013)

Thank Michael,

Probably I should have said good tweezers make a different in usage.

I've found a picture of the one I have and hopefully makes my comment about thinness and width more into perspective. 
CLAIM: It is not exactly one Jon is selling.


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

@unkajonet you've got different ones than the ones being talked about here


----------



## JBroida (May 29, 2013)

FWIW, we've got narrow tip ones too


----------



## mr drinky (May 29, 2013)

JBroida said:


> no offense was taken.... i just prefer, if possible, to let things speak for themselves instead of interjecting with my absurdly biased preferences



Sometimes I love a good dose of absurd bias 

k.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 30, 2013)

I think that the large ones are cool.


----------



## ChiliPepper (May 30, 2013)

Knives subtle differences I can start understanding but tweezers... you guys are hardcore! :nunchucks:


----------

